# How Many Breeders On Here Are In The UK ?



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi All,

Been on here for a few weeks now and have got to know a couple of you but just out of curiosity who is on here that lives in the UK ?

And what varieties of mouse do you breed mainly ?

Cheers


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I am, don't have a main type but i breed:

fawn
red
choc fox
abysinnian
variegated
PEW
Long hair
Hairless fuzzy

Multi's

Any i currently have pregnant Tri colours, Astrex and a young pair of splashed.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Im down in Hampshire and don't really have a specific type that im breeding but am currently working on and have plans for:

Splashed
Tri Colours


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i breed Foxes and siamese over here in south wales


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The forum map has links to breeders in the UK, and other countries as well. 
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6131


----------

